# what is the tractor ( semi truck) called used to haul the tanks



## FormerHorseGuard (19 Oct 2010)

As I drive back and forthe from Renfrew to Ottawa everyday I see some very heavy duty  trucks with a flat bed hauling a very  heavy  looking tractor in some sort of light brown or desert camo being hauled west bound towards Petawawa. I googled looking for pics but not sure what  to look for.  So what  truck or tractor is being used by Canada to haul heavy  loads including tanks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

We use HETTs overseas to move tanks/armoured vehicles, but in Canada I've had a Bison on just a standard flatbed trailer, or a CFR'd beavertail trailer.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Oct 2010)

Does it look like this?

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/equipment-equipement/item-eng.asp?product=84

The picture does not show the "tractor" version.


----------



## BDTyre (19 Oct 2010)

An AHSVS and DOLL? http://casr.ca/101-army-support-ahsvs-trailer.htm


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (19 Oct 2010)

it was not the hlvw, i know those when i see them. It was the second link, they  look very large and very  cool.  I see them being trailered westward, guessing Petawawa maybe more westward than Petawawa. would enjoy  a peek inside the cab, looks very powerful and very  army  like.

Guess they  will be used to pull the new tanks into battle and out to the training areas?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Guess they  will be used to pull the new tanks into battle and out to the training areas?



Tanks normally pull themselves into battle.... wouldn't be a maneuver army if they couldn't. They use the trailers to move "field vehicles" over highways or long distances to prevent wear and tear. Can you imagine a Leo 2A5 rolling down the 417? I'm sure its a good way to beat traffic though.


----------



## BDTyre (20 Oct 2010)

Prevent wear and tear to what? The tanks or the roads?  ;D

PuckChaser is right - the DOLLs are used to transport vehicles when the unit they are going to/coming from isn't realistically able to do that. We also use them to recover downed vehicles.

We also use them to move other equipment and supplies - I've actually seen one of those with two MOBs on it...and nothing else.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Prevent wear and tear to what? The tanks or the roads?  ;D



Both.  It cuts down on the wear and tear to the tank, and the wear and tear to the roads.

One should also be conscious of the fact that both the tank and transporter have different Bridge Classes.   There may be instances where the tank transporter can not cross a bridge, even without a load, while the tank can, due to the differences each presents with respect to ground pressure.  In some cases a heavier tank can cross a bridge that a lighter truck can not.

In the end, it is much faster to move tanks and heavy equipment over long distances by transporter than to drive them.


----------



## childs56 (7 Jan 2011)

They also have a some heavy spec Western Star trucks, Not sure what they are designated in the CF, but the ones I seen were 6x6 models with up armour kits on them. They were Canadian trucks.


----------



## Fdtrucker (7 Jan 2011)

Western Star 6x6 are called Heavy Engineer Support Vehicle (HESV).  Rated for 15 tons. With attachments they can push snow, be used as a sander, a dump truck or pallet loading system. Good vehicle overall, found at CERs. Driven by Cbt Engineers and MSE Ops.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jan 2011)

I call them BATs

Big A** Trucks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2011)

HESV







The Spec Sheet
1996 Western Star 4866S 15-Tonne 6x6 HESV 
Wheelbase: 248" 
Tare Weight: 33,860 lb 
GVW: 66,900 lb 
Engine: Caterpillar C12 410-hp, 1450 lb-ft torque @ 1,300 rpm 
Transmission: Allison Automatic HD5460P 5-speed 
Transfer case: Fabco TC-270 pneumatic 2-speed 
Front axle: Rockwell (Meritor) 21,000-lb RF-21-160 
Rear axle: Rockwell (Meritor) 29,000-lb MP-29-160 
Suspension: front, 7-leaf; rear, Neway AD-246, 44,000-lb 
Tires: Michelin XZL 395/85R20 
Steering system: dual TRW TAS-65 main/RCS65 slave 

Performance Factors 
at Maximum GVW 
Cruising range: 500 km with towed load, 700 km without towed load 
Maximum speed: 108 km 
Maximum grade: uphill, 60%; slide slope, 30% 
Fording depth: 31.5 in. 
Turning radius: 44 ft


----------

